
Show HN: LinkedIn profile replacement and resume builder - rileyt
Are you tired of being spammed by recruiters, having your personal information sold to strangers, and being forced into yet another news feed? We are, and that&#x27;s why we built Standard Resume.<p>Standard Resume imports your LinkedIn profile in one click and creates a web and PDF resume for you. The web resume works as a replacement for your LinkedIn profile for things like HN Who&#x27;s hiring, informal referrals, and linking to from your personal website or GitHub profile.<p>Our resume templates are professionally designed, and are reviewed by tech hiring managers. We also have a few monospace templates for developers.<p>Check it out and let me know what you think. We are iterating on the product and are open to feature suggestions.<p>Homepage: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;standardresume.co&#x2F;<p>Example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rsm.io&#x2F;rileyt
======
rileyt
Clickable links:

Homepage: [https://standardresume.co/](https://standardresume.co/)

Example: [https://rsm.io/rileyt](https://rsm.io/rileyt)

